

Ask HN: Utilities you would like to see resurrected? - _color

I'm looking for an interesting open source project this summer, and John Grubber's utility Dragon Drop has inspired me. I want to create an intuitive and useful app, but still need inspiration.&#60;p&#62;Is there any utility that you used to have, yet was discontinued, that you still miss to this day? Hopefully something small and lightweight.
======
pestaa
Google Notebook.

Google just pushed Docs too hard, but I don't need all that functionality. I
want performance, a few basic formatting options and instant saving.

I don't use no stinking sharing either.

------
LarryMade
\- Quanta IDE very web developer friendly - nor or less died with KDE 3.5 \-
Kooka scanner tool (which incorporated OCR, there is a quite a lack of Linux
OCR apps.)

